# Anyone with a Proto VS shaft in a Superquad?



## NOMULLIGANS (Jul 15, 2007)

Before I bought my Superquad, I was hitting a 9.5 Cleveland Launcher with the Fujikura stiff shaft. The trajectory was good and I really didn't have any real complaints other than I wanted something new. I bought a 9.5 Superquad w/ a stiff ReAx shaft and the trajectory is way to low. Do I need a 10.5 or is it the shaft? Honestly, I think the ReAx shaft is a little whippy....I'm definitely not as consistent with it as I was my Cleveland. 

I have a new Burner 3 wood with the Proto VS shaft in it and I love it. Would this shaft help me in the Superquad? 

Any help is well appreciated.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I kinda think it might be that you need 10° or 10.5°


----------



## NOMULLIGANS (Jul 15, 2007)

I couldn't help but notice your location concerning the MX track....that's actually my first love. I'm on a CRF450R currently. My son races a CR85 but looking at the new CRF150R. Daughter is on a TTR50. Fun stuff. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Your welcome on the advice, wow those CRF450r are awesome, I currently ride ATVs. I am planning to be big next year, I might be getting a TRX450r way better for jumping than what I have now.


----------



## joe931250f (Jul 18, 2007)

*another mxer*

hi just read we have riders here im on injured reserve recovering from a shattered wrist just got back to golf a month or so ago but the riding will be a while i ride a 2006 YZ250F AV and a 1992 WR500z cant wait to get back on them


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Wow that must suck, sorry to hear that, hope you get over it and ride better then ever. As far as racing goes I got a race next week in Crandon Wi, sounds like a heck of a time. MX, Cross Country, TT, Mud bogs, and drag racing all in the same weekend, what more could we ask for.


----------



## gpblue8 (Oct 5, 2007)

Strange place to find a dirt bike thread. My son and I are going to Loretta Lynn's tomorrow for the Fall ride. He's on a KX85 & RM65, I've got a WR250F. We'll be there through Sunday so no golf for me. Tee time next weekend for sure. Other than hitting my entire shag bag of balls over the fence at all the neighbors homes before I got home one day, he's doesn't seem interested. Maybe one day.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a VS Proto extra stiff and I like it. If does not feel like an x stiff, but it performs like one. I think it is a good shaft. 

If I were you, I would go to a fitting center and get fit.


----------

